# New price for Audio Impressions 70 DVZ Strings!!



## Ai_Alan (May 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

We are very happy to announce that you can purchase 70 DVZ Strings for 999€ for European customers and $999 if you are in the rest of the world (regular price $1495), you save almost $500!

You can see the details at www.audioimpressions.com 

The 70 DVZ Strings is a complete 70-string player orchestra, 10 of which are solo, the rest 2-instrument or 4-instrument desks – with all styles and articulations. 48 kHz 24 bit depth. Includes our patented DVZ Core Engine software (for real-time divisi and orchestration, and single-GUI control). Also includes our patented SPACE process that recreates Decca Tree room and spot mic cross-bleed, eliminates that overdubbed feel, and lets you precisely place each player and continuously alter the room characteristics.

Thank you everyone,

Alan


----------



## marcotronic (May 10, 2011)

HI,
I´m curious: why the higher EUR prices compared to the USD price? (If I calculate the current exchange rate then $999 USD are about 695,- EUR and even if I add German VAT (19%) it´s 827,- EUR...

Thanks
Marco


----------



## helen_AudioImpressions (May 10, 2011)

Audio Impressions is an American company and the European distributor has to eat the costs of goods to be shipped from the US, the product is imported, not manufactured in Europe.


----------



## germancomponist (May 10, 2011)

Marco,
for us Germans it is always good to have good friends in LA or in the rest of the USA.


----------



## IvanP (May 10, 2011)

...and the box hand made and the inlay handpainted...

Guys, thats way too much...


----------



## marcotronic (May 10, 2011)

germancomponist @ Tue May 10 said:


> Marco,
> for us Germans it is always good to have good friends in LA or in the rest of the USA.



Yes, that´s true 

But this 1:1 USD<->EUR thing is a phenomenon I see very often (except in downloadable products) - There are some exceptions, though...

I was told that you also would have to pay for customs additionally...

Marco


----------



## stonzthro (May 10, 2011)

currier pigeons, obviously


----------



## gsilbers (May 10, 2011)

poor guys... i feel bad for AI... doesn't seem they are getting anything right :( 

the sound, the price, the shipping, the marketing, the videos, the demos... 

i still wish i could try it in a store (non CG of course) somewhere i can come in and its already setup next to HS and LASS and VSL with a good listening environment. 


its hard to compete against east west's promotion and discounts. HS gold is now at around $300 (if u fall in any of its promos.. 2 for one specials etc) 

i guess there is more than one way to learn  

w/ so many EU folks here , AI knows.


----------



## Hannes_F (May 10, 2011)

marcotronic @ Tue May 10 said:


> But this 1:1 USD<->EUR thing is a phenomenon I see very often (except in downloadable products) - There are some exceptions, though...



1:1 USD <-> EUR is about right _if_ the EUR price does include shipping, VAT and customs.

1000 EUR = 1440 USD atm

This is about the calculation:

1000 USD value
150 USD shipping costs (well ...)
290 USD import tax (VAT) and customs paid by distributor when receiving the package
1440 USD = 1000 EUR costs for customer


----------



## IvanP (May 10, 2011)

Hannes_F @ Tue May 10 said:


> marcotronic @ Tue May 10 said:
> 
> 
> > But this 1:1 USD<->EUR thing is a phenomenon I see very often (except in downloadable products) - There are some exceptions, though...
> ...



Hmmm...not really...

Just take a comparative at EW HS in both the Eu and USA page:

995 $ for USA and rest of the world. 

EU: 695 €
Vat (deductible) 127 €
Shipping costs: around 20 €. When I was buying from the international site it costed no more than 50 € to ship (supposing the price tag does not include shipping). 

Total = 850 €. 

So...where do these 150 € extra come from? 

Sorry, but that doesn't seem too fair. We Europeans aren't particularly rich people, at least the composer's average. The Crisis is still hammering us, here. 

At least, I'd certainly not give away 150 € just for good.


----------



## Maximvs (May 11, 2011)

Considering that we all buy library licenses and not a bunch of DVD's, I don't see why we need to pay import duty anyway... Even if the company needs to ship the physical DVD's to our address, this should cost way less than 150$!!

There are companies like Best Service, EW and others that they even give free shipping inside Europe or if a fee needs to be paid is very minimal.

I feel that with the current condition of the USD against the Euro, companies in the US don't want people from Europe to buy directly from them but instead have to go through European dealers. We live in a global market and we should have the freedom to buy wherever we want.

Having siad all of the above I am happy that Best Service is now selling AI products; whether I will buy any AI products is a matter of being able to test it in person.


----------



## JacquesMathias (May 11, 2011)

germancomponist @ Tue May 10 said:


> Marco,
> for us Germans it is always good to have good friends in LA or in the rest of the USA.




Not only for you guys Gunther! Here in Brazil an IMac would cost almost twice, if compared to USA. Softwares, well, If you can find them anywhere, they will surely cost -at least- twice. Taxes. That is why I love the download concept. Unfortunatelly it isn't a good solution for bigger libraries.


----------



## bryla (May 11, 2011)

Why not do it the way AudioBro does? Ship the DVD's and charge the price of the physical discs, then have the license cost the big money and have it being 'downloadable'.


----------



## Hannes_F (May 11, 2011)

IvanP @ Wed May 11 said:


> Hmmm...not really...
> 
> Just take a comparative at EW HS in both the Eu and USA page:
> 
> ...



Ivan, that is leading to hair splitting and you know it. 150 EUR is certainly a smaller difference than what it looked like before.

If you go into it in detail you will see that your calculation cuts corners at every step:

- 995 USD is a little more than 695 EUR currently
- Shipping costs for an insured parcel from US to EU can never be 20 EUR, more likely 50 to 70 EUR
- Import VAT is calculated from the sum of the price + the shipping (and VAT is deductable in both cases)
- Don't know about your country but VAT is 19 % here
- You forgot customs entirely

If you calculate that properly the difference is more in the range of 60 EUR than like 150 EUR.


----------



## germancomponist (May 11, 2011)

JacquesMathias @ Wed May 11 said:


> ... That is why I love the download concept. Unfortunatelly it isn't a good solution for bigger libraries.



I am with you!


----------



## gsilbers (May 11, 2011)

bryla @ Wed May 11 said:


> Why not do it the way AudioBro does? Ship the DVD's and charge the price of the physical discs, then have the license cost the big money and have it being 'downloadable'.



this


----------



## gsilbers (May 11, 2011)

wait.. what!??? 

what the hell are you guys talking about.. .

dont you guys remember the DVZ specs that we where all dumbstruck???

the WHOLE library is total like 8 gigs!!! 
right? remember? now i dont see it on the website. :( 

8gbs is very easy to download.

i couldnt care less for that drive it comes with.


----------



## JacquesMathias (May 11, 2011)

gsilbers @ Wed May 11 said:


> wait.. what!???
> 
> what the hell are you guys talking about.. .
> 
> ...



True. I thought it was bigger.


----------



## Hannes_F (May 12, 2011)

I wanted to say I still wait for a demo that does not need the "recorded in one pass/two passes" explanation but actually "Oblivion" is one.

Making a library downloadeable is certainly better for every EU buyer (would circumvent BestService though and therefore make it virtually uninteresting for every distributor).


----------



## lux (May 12, 2011)

Download is the only solution for US -> Europe. I stopped buying from US many years ago, after i was beaten to death by customs. I'm still crying for when i ordered my SISS mini. I almost paid twice.

Not to tell if youre buying a physical item. I was about getting a couple guitars but the cost in terms of shipping+customs was more than the guitar cost itself.

What pissed me a lot in the past is that a few resellers refused to send stuff with a declared values not incorporating the license, which makes totally sense.

Luca


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 12, 2011)

gsilbers @ 11/5/2011 said:


> wait.. what!???
> 
> what the hell are you guys talking about.. .
> 
> ...



No, only the strings are/were 8 Gb. You're thinking of their entire collection of sectionsl and tons of other instruments. Scroll down and you'll see the 8 gigs mentioned for the strings last year: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 292#237292


----------



## adg21 (May 29, 2011)

It's partnered with Best Service to distribute its products why not make use of http://www.try-sound.com (www.try-sound.com) to let people demo its product?


----------



## gsilbers (May 29, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu May 12 said:


> gsilbers @ 11/5/2011 said:
> 
> 
> > wait.. what!???
> ...



im talking about the strings only. nothing else has been release yet right?

(do i have deja vu or did i already answer this?) (o)


----------



## gsilbers (May 29, 2011)

Hannes_F @ Thu May 12 said:


> I wanted to say I still wait for a demo that does not need the "recorded in one pass/two passes" explanation but actually "Oblivion" is one.
> 
> Making a library downloadeable is certainly better for every EU buyer (would circumvent BestService though and therefore make it virtually uninteresting for every distributor).




indeed. the focus on writing fast is nice and all but the samples not sounding good at all. and we do not know if its because of the size of the sample library which is 8gb and have compromise the quality or its just a lack of demos of a final "release" that could be used in a movie. movie might be a big word  
but u get the jist...


----------

